

Plusnet (UK ISP) using reversible encryption, pasting passwords to users - timje1
http://blog.timje.info/plusnet-needs-to-update-its-security/

======
0xdeadbeefbabe
Get them to lose more money than they gain by having this "feature" and
they'll change.

~~~
timje1
Short of actually hacking them, how do you propose to do that?

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Have you noticed Target, Sony, Paris Hilton, and other hacking victims are
still in business?

You could get promoted to support level two somehow. You could talk to them in
person. You could have someone else do the hacking. Does the UK have a civil
liberties union?

EDIT: you might be able to get someone they do business with to fine them for
not following best security practices. But hacking seems ethical compared to
that :)

------
mattl
Tesco, not Tescos.

~~~
timje1
Fixed, thanks

